# No-one likes M. Night Shyamalan (Trailer)



## Man in Black (Sep 9, 2010)

Trick R Treat


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2010)

"I mean,...trees? Really?"


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 9, 2010)

"Thank you...My imaginary friends..."

Poor Shyamalan


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 9, 2010)

That actually looks better than a lot of his films.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 9, 2010)

I still hold a grudge over that shit he pulled in _The Village_. One of my most hated movies ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2010)

That was great. 

lol, Im still shocked how much they're advertising him on "Devil" so much, and I still havent even given up on him yet.


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm hoping his latest movie will be decent.  I'm really, really pulling for him to pull off another big film.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 9, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> That actually looks better than a lot of his films.



This 

"Its been dead the whole time" :rofl


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm hoping The Devil will be good since he's not directing.  But I will not go to an M Night film until I have read enough reviews from critics.  I have been burned too many times.

I agree with the dude that mentioned The Village.  A terrible film.  Christ, The Happening was even worse!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2010)

Lady in the Water is the only one I flat out hate. 

The Happening was mediocre to so bad it's good. The Village was just average to me.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny    stuff


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol. This was made of win.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 10, 2010)

If only this was real, I'd actually (most probably) go to watch this!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

not gonna lie, that rotten tomatoes thing legit scared me.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2010)

Trees should kill M. Night Shamalalalaldingdong.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping The Devil will be good since he's not directing.  But I will not go to an M Night film until I have read enough reviews from critics.  I have been burned too many times.
> 
> I agree with the dude that mentioned The Village.  A terrible film.  Christ, The Happening was even worse!



The Happening wasn't that bad. I think Signs was worse.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2010)

Signs was decent. The Happening is straight up boring.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2r_qjEHf7c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhmEo-46vUQ[/YOUTUBE]



The Happening is worse.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh wow, Mark Wahlberg's acting looks really bad there.

Also yes that clip is hilarious. He needs to stop making movies.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 11, 2010)

I am taking no chances with Devil, even if he isn't directing it. If I see it at all, it will be on my computer. Bad as his films have been, The Last Airbender really, really killed it for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2010)

Lmao "Am I Imagining having fans?"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy *crap* that was good.
"Not you too... NOT YOU TOO!!" 

Heh, poor guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

Meh, I thought "Signs" was amazing when I first saw it in theaters. But on video, the impact was lost. I still thought it was a good movie, but it did have some notable flaws(I loved Scary Movie 3's joke: They can travel in space but can't break down a wooden door?).

But then again, even though I defend the guy, I cant say I was blown away from any of his movies. "The Sixth Sense" was overrated(but solid) and I never was all that fond of "Unbreakable". I liked the story and even the directing, but Bruce Willis was SOOOO freaking boring.

But I still admire all three films. Amusingly, I dont hate any of his other films. "The Village", as I've always said, had an interesting premise that unfortunately cannot hold the weight of an actual script....The result is that while it's a misfire, I dont get why people get all pissy over it. If anything, the fact that it failed showed at least M. Night could be unique in his ideas.

"Lady in the Water" was just pretentiously bland and "The Happening" had its moments but ended up being 'so bad it's good', which isnt what we want from a somewhat respectable director.

But "The last airbender" really was pretty flat.......a movie in its most basic form.....I dont mind it, but Im still shocked that he apparently had creative control over......that.


----------



## Evolet (Sep 12, 2010)

Omg, epic.


----------



## Roy (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually want him to hit the jackpot one more time. It sucks to see what he's been reduced to.


----------

